
Closures in Ruby (run it and follow along) - nickb
http://innig.net/software/ruby/closures-in-ruby.rb
======
raju
Wow! That was both entertaining and enlightening. Thanks nickb. Though some of
Ruby's scoping rules do bite me sometimes. I think Ruby 1.9 is going to fix
some of that, if I am not wrong.

On a tangent, I wish I was this organized when learning something. Most of my
hacking is playing with it till it makes sense, and essentially throwing it
all away, only to realize a few days ago that something I just tried (or
learned) now escapes me and have no where to turn, and end up doing it all
over again.

Anyone out here have a better way of documenting stuff they learn?

------
rantfoil
This is awesome. Are there other such tutorials out there for ruby?

